# Biggest saugeye



## muddguppy72 (Sep 3, 2012)

What's the biggest saugeye u ever caught? Ande please feel free to post pics. And where did u catch it? I was at antrim lake when the guy broke the state record.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

25" 7.21 lbs my first fall/winter saugeye fishing..caught it this year in march after fishing over 250 hrs last fall and winter for saugeyes


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

My biggest is 27'' saugeye, no pics probaly over 5 yrs or more ago at. Summer time trolling at alum creek. I only hit two fish that day. One ski an the big eye. skinney thing, probaly 5-6 lbs...

Ive had two come unbuttoned that were HOGGS. Both in the same area about 4 yrs apart. Also same area dereks(stratos93) came from... The 1st 4 yrs ago I can say was just as big as any 9-10 lb walleye ive ever gotten from lake erie. The one this year(chrismas nite, whitch was a awesome night with 6 over 20 inches and 13 caught total) she came unbottoned about 10 feet out an make the 24 incher i caught that nite look a little on the small side.....

Im ready for a 10 plus!!!!!


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

Just started saugye fishing and still learning. I know I may get laughed at but Im proud of my 18 1/2 inch saugeye my biggest yet ... BUT NOT FOR LONG!!!


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Caught mine this past Feb out at Buckeye it was 5.7 lbs and 23". Been able to figure them out a little this year and man has it been a blast!!


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

12.6# 311/2 in from hoover april 2005.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Few years back in nimi. 27 incher. A hawg


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

26" caught out of 4 Mile Creek outside of Oxford OH in the spring of 2010.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

[25" full of eggs. Guessing 7.5 or 8lb. I marked her on my rod and measured when I got home. Out of North Baltimore Resevoir this spring. Sorry, no pic. Released her


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

25" 6lb from Charles mill spillway on Nov 29 2009. Caught on x-rap 
Perch pattern 
promag


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I've nailed several right at 28", this fat one being the biggest by far. Caught on a clown HJ-14 (the BIG husky jerk) on the Scioto in March '09 (same fish as my avatar, just different shot)







.

Actually snagged one that went 30.5", however it was rather skinny, easily weighed less then the 28" pictured above.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Nimi_fisher, any pics?

I remember the Nimi saugeye well. Up till about 1995 it was a great fishery. It was very common to get limits and they were much easier to figure out than the walleye we currently have in there.

That's my only experience with saugeye but I have caught sauger in the Ohio River.


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

I got a 22 incher from Dover dam a few years ago. It was up in the tunnel and hit a 3 inch gulp minnow on a jighead. By the way, how are you Lewzer? We still some time left to fish. Stop by LBF saturday after 12 if youre not busy.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

27 3/4", 1995 (if memory serves), @ Indian Lake, slow drifting with jig n minner in the spring. Sorry, no pics from back then but I can tell you she ate good. Most proud of the fact I brought her in with an ultralight on 4lb test mono. Luckily she didn't get wrapped around any number of snags present in the area. Those were the glory days at Indian.:B


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

29in out of Indian lake last fall.
Here it is next to a 23in


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

27inch super fattie is my best, should have put her back but kept her. I have no Idea why I didnt weigh this fish but im comfortable saying its in the 8.5 to 9 lb range. This one hit a modified blue and silver vib-e

Few months later got this 7.5lber that I weighed and relased. Got this one dragging a swimbait
 

Somewhere I have a pic of two 25-26 inch fish I caught in 3 casts one evening on a lime red head vib-e


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice fish Josh, nice to put a face with the name, now my wife can see that i'm not spending all that money on hookers and blow... now if i could ever find a pic of mr rapala.....

lol


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

here is my biggest took a while to get in but we finally tired her out and got her on shore !


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Ive got plenty of face to put with my name! actually weigh 15 to 20 lbs less than I did back in those pics. Hope to keep up the weightloss and just be Joshy someday 

Heres your other friend Lauri
http://www.rapala.fr/presse/rapala-histoire.htm


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

26" caught spring 2012 on Great Miami River using a 3" floating minnow.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

My biggest was a 27 inch, nearly 8lber, from Indian in 2009. Lite little tap on a 3 inch twister tail. Had no net so I had to beach him. As I got him on shore the line snapped and almost lost him.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

22.5" ultra lite, 2 inch twister, caught 10/3/12 I think most folks recognize the area.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

My biggest Saugeye came from Alum Creek 4 or 5 years ago - It was right around 7 Lbs - Funny thing was I, was crappie fishing near the 36/37 bridge and did not have my net with me. There was a guy close to me bass fishing and he actually came over and netted it from his boat.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Here's the pic of the 27 inch nimi saugeye. The white bass in the pic is 17 inches for reference 


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

Yesterday I had the best saugeye day ever!!! I hit roughly 15 eyes and 8 over 15 inches. My new PB is a Fish Ohio 21 1/4 inch 3.4 lbs monster!!!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors said:


> Yesterday I had the best saugeye day ever!!! I hit roughly 15 eyes and 8 over 15 inches. My new PB is a Fish Ohio 21 1/4 inch 3.4 lbs monster!!!


nice indian lake?


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

nope, alum my friend starting to figure em out little by little.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Dandrews said:


> 26" caught out of 4 Mile Creek outside of Oxford OH in the spring of 2010.


right there below the dam there sir? by the way nice'en!


----------

